# poesia...



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w2opANhfoc&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2smHmWMeY


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w2opANhfoc&feature=related


 mannoia, fossati e cico baurque de hollanda...hai detto niente


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mannoia, fossati e cico baurque de hollanda...hai detto niente


 Vero... le parole poi sono evocative e bellissime.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero... le parole poi sono evocative e bellissime.


 * que será 
*(À flor da pele)

_Chico Buarque_
1976

O que será que me dá
Que me bole por dentro, será que me dá
Que brota à flor da pele, será que me dá
E que me sobe às faces e me faz corar
E que me salta aos olhos a me atraiçoar
E que me aperta o peito e me faz confessar
O que não tem mais jeito de dissimular
E que nem é direito ninguém recusar
E que me faz mendigo, me faz suplicar
O que não tem medida, nem nunca terá
O que não tem remédio, nem nunca terá
O que não tem receita

O que será que será
Que dá dentro da gente e que não devia
Que desacata a gente, que é revelia
Que é feito uma aguardente que não sacia
Que é feito estar doente de uma folia
Que nem dez mandamentos vão conciliar
Nem todos os unguentos vão aliviar
Nem todos os quebrantos, toda alquimia
Que nem todos os santos, será que será
O que não tem descanso, nem nunca terá
O que não tem cansaço, nem nunca terá
O que não tem limite

O que será que me dá
Que me queima por dentro, será que me dá
Que me perturba o sono, será que me dá
Que todos os tremores que vêm agitar
Que todos os ardores me vêm atiçar
Que todos os suores me vêm encharcar
Que todos os meus órgãos estão a clamar
E uma aflição medonha me faz implorar
O que não tem vergonha, nem nunca terá
O que não tem governo, nem nunca terá
O que não tem juízo


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Durante la dittatura dei militari, in Brasile la canzone era assolutamente proibita.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

*Tradotta in italiano da Ivano Fossati*

O Que Será​ Chico  Buarque​ Ah che sarà, che sarà
che vanno sospirando per le alcove
che  vanno sussurrando in versi a strofe
che vanno combinando in fondo al  buio
che gira nella testa nelle parole
e accende candele nelle  processioni
che va parlando forte nei portoni
e grida nei mercati che con  certezza
sta nella natura nella bellezza
quel che non ha ragione né mai ce  l'avrà
quel che non ha rimedio né mai ce l'avrà
quel che non ha misura​ Ah che sarà, che sarà
che vive nell'idea di questi amanti
che  cantano i poeti più deliranti
che giurano i profeti ubriacati
che sta nel  cammino dei mutilati
e nella fantasia degli infelici
che sta nel dai e dai  delle meretrici
nel piano derelitto dei banditi​ Ah che sarà, che sarà
quel che non ha decenza né mai ce  l'avrà
quel che non ha censura né mai ce l'avrà
quel che non ha  ragione​ Ah che sarà, che sarà
che tutti i loro avvisi non potranno  evitare
che tutte le risate andranno a sfidare
che tutte le campane  andranno a cantare
e tutti gli inni insieme a consacrare
e tutti i figli  insieme a purificare
e i nostri destini ad incontrare
perfino il Padre  Eterno da così lontano
guardando quell'inferno dovrà benedire
quel che non  ha governo né mai ce l'avrà
quel che non ha vergogna né mai ce l'avrà
quel  che non ha giudizio...​ *****​


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Gennaio 2009)

l'ho sempre trovata splendida anche musicalmente


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Che sarà che mi accade

Che mi agita qui dentro, sarà che mi accade

Che sorge a fior di pelle, sarà che mi accade

E mi viene sulla faccia e mi fa arrossire

E che mi salta agli occhi e mi fa tradire

E che me stringe il petto e mi fa confessare

Quello che non è più possibile dissimulare

E che neanche è diritto di nessuno rifiutare

E che mi fa mendico, mi fa supplicare

Che non ha misura, né mai ce l’avrà

Che non ha soluzione, né mai ce l'avrà

Che non ha ricetta

Che sarà che sarà

Che accade dentro di noi e che non doveva

Che ci insulta, che è ribelle

Che è fatto come un’acquavite che non sazia

Che è come essere malato di una pazzia

Che neanche i dieci comandamenti riusciranno a conciliare

Né tutti gli unguenti potranno guarire

Né tutti i malocchi, né tutta l’alchimia

Neanche tutti i santi, sarà che sarà

Che non ha riposo, né mai ce l’avrà

Che non ha stanchezza, ne mai ce l’avrà

Che non ha limite

Che sarà che mi accade

Che mi brucia qui dentro, che sarà che mi accade

Che mi turba il sonno, sarà che mi accade

Che tutti i tremori che mi vengono ad agitare

Che tutti i calori mi vengono a stimolare

Che tutti i sudori mi vengono a bagnare

Che tutti i miei organi stanno a reclamare

E un'afflizione spaventosa mi fa implorare

Che non ha vergogna, né mai ce l’avrà

Che non ha governo, né mai ce l’avrà

Che non ha giudizio.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> O Que Será​
> 
> 
> Chico Buarque​
> ...


La versione di Fossati, per quanto bella, resta lontana dall'originale.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Gennaio 2009)

lo ricordo fra i temi della colonna sonora di dona flor e i suoi due mariti.
Strepitoso quel film.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La versione di Fossati, per quanto bella, resta lontana dall'originale.



Questo accade sempre in tutti i testi stranieri a noi purtroppo ... canzoni, poesia, romanzi etc ... bisognerebbe parlare/capire tutte le lingue.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo ricordo fra i temi della colonna sonora di dona flor e i suoi due mariti.
> Strepitoso quel film.


 ... e ancora più strepitoso il romanzo!


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo accade sempre in tutti i testi stranieri a noi purtroppo ... canzoni, poesia, romanzi etc ... bisognerebbe parlare/capire tutte le lingue.


 Vero, però quella di Fossati non la chiamerei neanche traduzione.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, però quella di Fossati non la chiamerei neanche traduzione.


 infatti è una trasposizione


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è una trasposizione


... o libera interpretazione.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, però quella di Fossati non la chiamerei neanche traduzione.


Sono d'accordo con te, pero' e' quella che ha usato la Mannoia in italiano ... forse perche' e' la piu' orecchiabile/commerciale in piazza.


----------



## Nobody (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, pero' e' quella che ha usato la Mannoia in italiano ... forse perche' e' la piu' orecchiabile/commerciale in piazza.


 ... si, e comunque è davvero bella. Anche se preferisco la versione originale, che trovo decisamente più profonda nella sua maggiore "semplicità".


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che sarà che mi accade
> 
> Che mi agita qui dentro, sarà che mi accade
> 
> ...


stupenda!


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... si, e comunque è davvero bella. Anche se preferisco la versione originale, che trovo *decisamente più profonda nella sua maggiore "semplicità"*.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e ancora più strepitoso il romanzo!


è vero! bellissimo.
io ammetto che ero persa di vadihno


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è vero! bellissimo.
> io ammetto che *ero persa di vadihno*


 Credo che quasi tutte le lettrici di questa storia lo siano state...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutte le lettrici di questa storia lo siano state...


Giusto usare il passato.oggi come oggi gli uomini così mi han rotto le palle. narcisisti della madonna, egoisti fino alla nausea ma tanto tanto affascinanti.
Non dico uno come l'altro marito ma tutt'al più da sole!!


----------



## Nobody (12 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giusto usare il passato.oggi come oggi gli uomini così mi han rotto le palle. narcisisti della madonna, egoisti fino alla nausea ma tanto tanto affascinanti.
> *Non dico uno come l'altro marito* ma tutt'al più da sole!!


 Concordo con te... meglio niente, che il secondo marito...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutte le lettrici di questa storia lo siano state...


No. Ma neanche del dottore.

Vadinho era bello romanzato, ma fondamentalmente era il classico *******. Menava e rubava i soldi di Flor...


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No. Ma neanche del dottore.
> 
> Vadinho era bello romanzato, ma fondamentalmente era il classico *******. Menava e rubava i soldi di Flor...


 Infatti avevo scritto "quasi"...


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (15 Gennaio 2009)

*Cazuza*

Figlio del produttore discografico João Araújo e di Maria Lúcia Araújo, Cazuza vive fin da piccolo a contatto con la musica, influenzato dalla tradzione della musica brasiliana. Nasce in lui da subito una predilezione per le musiche drammatiche e malinconiche come quelle di Cartola, Lupicínio Rodrigues, Dolores Duran, e Maysa. Comincia a scrivere testi per brani musicali e poesie dal 1965.
Nel 1974 ha l'occasione di trascorrere una breve vacanza a Londra dove conosce la musica dei Led Zeppelin, di Janis Joplin e dei Rolling Stones, musicisti dei quali diventa presto estimatore.
Nel 1978 Cazuza si iscrive all'università, ma abbandona il corso di giornalismo dopo tre sole settimane per cominciare a lavorare con suo padre nell'etichetta discografica Som Livre.
Nel 1980 ritorna a Rio de Janeiro, dove inizia a lavorare con il gruppo teatrale Asdrúbal Trouxe o Trombone. In questa occasione ha l'opportunità di conoscere il cantautore Léo Jaime che lo presenta ad una band che cerca un cantante: i Barão Vermelho. Con questa band Cazuza inizia la sua carriera di cantante ed autore. Nel 1985 con i Barão Vermelho partecipa alla manifestazione "Rock in Rio", uno dei più importanti festival musicali del continente sudamericano. È proprio in questo periodo che Caetano Veloso lo definisce Cazuza il più grande poeta della sua generazione.
Nello stesso anno Cazuza scopre di aver contratto il virus dell'AIDS e poco dopo lascia la band per aver la possibilità di comporre ed esprimersi, musicalmente e poeticamente, nel modo più autonomo e libero possibile.
Cazuza scompare poco tempo dopo, il 7 luglio 1990, a causa di complicazioni dovute al virus dell'AIDS.
Nella sua carriera ha registrato solamente cinque dischi, ma ha lasciato più di 222 brani, 78 dei quali inediti, 34 per altri interpreti.
La sua vita è narrata nel film "Cazuza: O tempo não para" del regista Walter Carvalho.

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jSXMHJLVdGk


(A. Brandão - Cazuza, 1988)
Disparo contra o sol
Sou forte, sou por acaso
Minha metralhadora cheia de mágoas
Eu sou um cara
Cansado de correr na direção contrária
Seu pódium de chegada
Ou beijo de namorada
Eu sou mais um cara
Mas se você achar
Que eu estou derrotado
Saiba que ainda estão rolando os dados
Porque o tempo não pára
Dias sim, dias não
Eu vou sobrevivendo sem um arranhão
De caridade de quem me detesta
A tua piscina tá cheia de ratos
Sua idéias não correspondem aos fatos
O tempo não pára
Eu vejo o futuro repetir o passado
Eu vejo um museu de grandes novidades
O tempo não pára
Eu não tenho data pra comemorar
Às vezes os meus dias são de par em par
Procurando agulha no palheiro
Nas noites de frio é melhor nem nascer
Nas noites de calor, se escolhe:
É matar ou morrer
E assim nos tornamos brasileiros
Te chamam de ladrão, de bicha, maconheiro
Transformam o país inteiro num puteiro
Pois assim se ganha mais dinheiro


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Bel nick... sei sotto copertura, Mr. Orange?


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao Manyways.
Si, sono un clone di uno sotto copertura già bannato e compromesso con quasi tutto il Forum.
Rilassati, però, sono straight, non ti corteggerò.
Ti dispiace se intervengo nei tuoi ottimi thread con cose che trovo pertinenti?
Gioco di rimessa, sempre.
saluti


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Ciao Manyways.
> Si, sono un clone di uno sotto copertura già bannato e compromesso con quasi tutto il Forum.
> Rilassati, però, sono straight, non ti corteggerò.
> *Ti dispiace se intervengo nei tuoi ottimi thread con cose che trovo pertinenti*?
> ...


 Sono rilassato... era solo curiosità! Ovviamente no, visti poi gli interventi non mi dispiace affatto... 
Saluti a te, contropiedista.


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Per voi, Signore*

La donna ideale

il sogno di un uomo 
è una ******* con un dente d'oro
e il reggicalze,
profumata
con ciglia finte
rimmel
orecchini
mutandine rosa
l'alito che sa di salame
tacchi alti
calze con una piccolissima smagliatura
sul polpaccio sinistro,
un po' grassa,
un po' sbronza,
un po' sciocca e un po' matta
che non racconta barzellette sconce
e ha 3 verruche sulla schiena
e finge di apprezzare la musica sinfonica
e che si ferma una settimana
solo una settimana
e lava i piatti e fa da mangiare
e scopa e fa i pompini
e lava il pavimento della cucina
e non mostra le foto dei suoi figli
né parla del marito o ex-marito
di dove è andata a scuola o dov'è nata
o perché l'ultima volta è finita in prigione
o di chi è innamorata,
si ferma solo una settimana
solo una settimana
e fa quello che deve fare
poi se ne va e non torna più indietro

a prendere l'orecchino che ha dimenticato sul comò.

Charles Bukowski


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mr. Orange ha detto:


> Ciao Manyways.
> * Si, sono un clone di uno sotto copertura già bannato e compromesso con quasi tutto il Forum.*
> Rilassati, però, sono straight, non ti corteggerò.
> Ti dispiace se intervengo nei tuoi ottimi thread con cose che trovo pertinenti?
> ...



Pero' ... questo non si fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non sta bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non e' leale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  giochi sporco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi ti lamenti che io non ti credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 MAH!


----------



## Old Mr. Orange (22 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero' ... questo non si fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì
è possibile che
tu
non discerni
nelle mie parole
quello che è vero
da
quello che palesemente una presa in giro?
Se io fossi veramente ciò che dico di essere e che hai evidenziato in rosso pensi veramente che lo verrei a dire a tutti?

Ma come devo fare con te, benedetta amica mia?


----------

